# Ford - Aurora Grand Nationals Reunion Event



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotters,

:thumbsup: 

I am in the preliminary planning stages of an event called:
*The Ford - Aurora Grand Nationals 40th Reunion * to be hosted by me and others if all goes well.
It will be a weekend event in New York

July/August 2006 timeframe
Many former Ford - Aurora racers/winners/personalities to attend.
Preliminary and finals VINTAGE races held Saturday
Banquet and awards Saturday evening
Sunday HO Slot Car Show and VHORS/FRAY/Modern racing event

I need a racing club/organization to step up and volunteer to run the racing portion of the event. I will provide the space to host it.

Let me know if you are interested in such an event.

Bob Beers :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I'd definitely be interested, but being 7-8 hours away, I couldn't make it. But those in the northeast, and in DE and MD would make it. Go for it.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would most deffinately be interested.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that sounds very exciting. 

I'm assuming that you mean New York as in the big city?

If you're open to anywhere in NY - I'd think that the Syracuse area would be just about ideal. It's close enough to Ohio, Michigan, Pennsylvania, New England, and even Ontario, Canada. These are all major slot car markets. You could perhaps get one of the central NY racing groups to help out (Pocket Rocket Raceway?). There's a really big hot rod show in Syracuse the 3rd week of July (Syracuse Nationals) on the same weekend as a big antique show (at Longbranch Park in Liverpool), not to mention you have a major casino (Turning Stone) and tourist attactions like the Finger Lakes and 1000 Islands nearby. A slot car weekend with the boys could easily be extended into a week long vacation for the whole family. That would make it an easy sell for me and maybe provide incentive for more people to travel a little further than they normally would. Just my $0.02.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*race*

Hey Bob,what about New York HOPRA?

New York HOPRA

Marty Leslie

5922 Tonawanda Creek Road

Lockport, New York 14094

[email protected]


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

What ever happenned to this?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*Aurora Grand Nationals*

I am in the preliminary planning stages of an event called:
*The Ford - Aurora Grand Nationals 40th Reunion * to be hosted by me and others if all goes well.
It will be a weekend event in New York

July/August 2006 timeframe


Hi anything ever come of this


----------

